# Not sure what to make of this one.



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


They had one similar at capsule music that was refinished. Think they wanted 6 grand


----------



## Bobbie G (Jan 31, 2018)

He also has a 59 Gretsch for 3500


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I know they did a 2015 Double cut Tele..... (ahhhh, big NO imo) just looks too weird for me.









Like the "no cut" LP.....just..... Not right.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to own power tools. Way over priced considering the butchery to the body.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The bridge looks brand new..


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'd get a standard Tele and do a Bloomfield mod.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I get squeamish when I see a tele with strat like contours. That just out and out makes me sick.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I get squeamish when I see a tele with strat like contours. That just out and out makes me sick.


There’s nothing Strat-like about those abominations. If anything, closer to a double cut LP Special.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> There’s nothing Strat-like about those abominations. If anything, closer to a double cut LP Special.


Epiphone Coronet, Wiltshire...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Epiphone Coronet, Wiltshire...


I knew it was something Gibsony.


----------

